
Start a Startup Using Only a Computer, Internet, Paypal, and a HS Education - joeperks
https://medium.com/tweet-stormed/start-a-startup-using-only-a-computer-internet-paypal-and-a-high-school-education-2b818571e463
======
orionblastar
Easier said than done. Doing Freelance work means you go without work at
times, and sometimes you don't even get paid. If you are a beginner programmer
right out of high school your potential clients are limited and you have to
compete with people in third world nations with cheaper labor costs.

------
codeddesign
"Move to silicon valley, move to silicon valley" Yes, because that is the only
way to become a successful coder or create a startup (face palm)

------
serf
The first step is prohibitive to most teenagers without a bankroll of some
sort, be it a savings from part-time work earlier in their life, parents,
investors, or whatever.

That said, solid internet access (sometimes even free) is becoming more and
more bountiful as time goes on; so I think that issue of 'move to where the
internet is' will slowly fade.

